# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB[5,6] DX7 Quest for 3-D [EXE]

## damasterjo

Version 2 is out
Download EXE, ZIP, or RAR Here
the attachment is the first version the link above is new one

----------


## Drkruller

looks good so far, will be looking for the finished product.

----------


## VBDeceiver

Wow, Nice Start! I Like The Amination. can tell you did the images in paint ;-p
I want to get into programing games.Allthough i know enough now, but not for vb. :-x

----------


## StudNewf

So is that game made with VB or is it made with DirectX?  I'm farely new to VB but all I've been interested in is making games, but I didn't realize that you could get that good of graphics using VB.  So I am just curious if that is what you used.  Really looking forward to more updates.
You should make a lesson guide for making games so I can learn off of you.  My brother has been making me some pictures using Paint and I've started to put them together but Im no where near to what you have accomplished.  Yeah so get back to me if you do have a guide or anything like that.
Thanks

----------


## Pino

> So is that game made with VB or is it made with DirectX?  I'm farely new to VB but all I've been interested in is making games, but I didn't realize that you could get that good of graphics using VB.  So I am just curious if that is what you used.  Really looking forward to more updates.
> You should make a lesson guide for making games so I can learn off of you.  My brother has been making me some pictures using Paint and I've started to put them together but Im no where near to what you have accomplished.  Yeah so get back to me if you do have a guide or anything like that.
> Thanks


Its made with Vb + DirectX. DirectX isnt a programming language, its an API, which developers can use ina  programmign language (Vb c++ etc) to do additional things. In this case control graphics ahrdware  :Smilie:

----------


## damasterjo

Here is version 2. It includes...
Day and Night time effectsThunderSound effectsMusicFadding Maps and menusA Unlockable mapeditorEnemysLifesystemMore graphicsBigger world to explore
Download EXE, ZIP, or RAR Here

----------


## LordofCode

:wave:   Hello this is the graphics designer of "Quest for 3d". In response to StudNewf, yes the graphics were manipulated mostly in paint. However I also used a clever application called SPX Editor that allowed more gama control with the tiles. This is effective so when you create a tile you can fade out the colors and change the resolution-depth. Another good tool to use is Adobe Photoshop. This is probably more recommended for professional artists however. The sprites were images extracted from a google search and then I added additions to create their animation frames. The "green guy" was a graphic built in Microsoft Paint. We are still looking for other artists as well, so please keep us informed and visit the site to submit your resume. - Steve  :Wink:

----------


## Pino

Welcome to the site LordOfCode

Good project you have going here keep it updated  :Smilie: 

Pino

----------


## damasterjo

so it worked for you pino? oh i edited the style sheets for the forums to match the main page finally.

PS - did you see your name in the credits?

----------


## Pino

No mate not tried it because....

I'm stupid, i just relised that where you have...

 Quest for 3D Download

Version 2.0 EXE Setup                                     Zip           Rar          Exe       


you click the xip rar or exe i thought they were headinging. Maybe make that clearer ? I'll have a go now  :Smilie:

----------


## Pino

Just played, works brill. Excellent really impressed!

----------


## francisstokes

I found a little bug. If you walk up into where the water will be in the next frame, you get stuck.

----------


## damasterjo

oh! i see what your saying... thanks for the report, ill have to change the maps alittle. Thanks for playing it!

----------

